# Home brew wine



## harley sadler (6/1/19)

Has anyone tried brewing wine? I am toying with the idea but worried the finished product may not be worth the effort.

Harley


----------



## blekk (30/4/19)

harley sadler said:


> Has anyone tried brewing wine? I am toying with the idea but worried the finished product may not be worth the effort.
> 
> Harley


My wife and I did a few 30L batches and keg it. Used the concentrate kits and it turned out quite good.


----------



## chthon (1/5/19)

I made wine from my own grapes. I had a pretty good result in the first year. In the second year it was good, but not as good as the first year, because in the first year I could blend three types of grapes, while in the second year I could only use one type.


----------

